# Wireless vs Wired Mouse



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

I need a new mouse for my laptop as the previous one inexplicably stopped working one fine day. 

So I thought that this time around I would go for a wireless mouse as it provides more flexibility. However, I would like to know whether it is a wise choice or are there issues with wireless mice that I should keep in mind.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 15, 2011)

Not all wireless mice are created equal. What is your budget? Coz you can always get a better wired mouse at the same price of a wireless one.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

A Microsoft wireless mouse at around 1k. That should be enough, I guess.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 15, 2011)

Would you be using the mouse for gaming or just for normal usage? And I think you should better get a Logitech mouse than Microsoft.
Wireless mice dont have any big problems as such. Except for the fact that they are little heavier owing to the AA battery. Tracking is not a problem and they work fine. The main problem with some of them is the interference issues with the wireless devices and electromagnetic interference likes phones and routers. But it used to be an old issue. Seems it has been sorted out in most cases.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks a ton.  And I don't game much, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 15, 2011)

Wireless mouse eat a lot of batteries If u will use the mouse for regular purpose then go for a wired mouse only


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 15, 2011)

wireless mouse dnt have good long life.. i would suggest you to go for Wired one


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2011)

deathwish said:


> I need a new mouse for my laptop as the previous one inexplicably stopped working one fine day.
> 
> So I thought that this time around I would go for a wireless mouse as it provides more flexibility. However, I would like to know whether it is a wise choice or are there issues with wireless mice that I should keep in mind.


I suggest go for a wireless desktop combo instead, just for a few hundred more. Wireless keyboard/mice have come a long way, no more random disconnections, no lag nothing. Practically you won't find any difference between a wired & wireless set now with regards to usage. Not to worry about the battery life too.

 At 1.4K *Logitech MK260* is a good option. Keyboard is very light weight, smaller than your usual keyboard & spill resistant, has auto sleep & hence 24month claimed battery life. 

Mouse is medium sized, comfortable to use and has good tracking over many surfaces. Claimed battery life of 5 months. 

I personally use this for my laptop as well, used mostly for browsing & casual gaming. Bought it in March, Still using the bundled batteries. So roughly 4 months since my purchase, so their claim of 5 month battery life is true afterall.   




Tejas.Gupta said:


> Wireless mouse eat a lot of batteries If u will use the mouse for regular purpose then go for a wired mouse only





pulkitpopli2004 said:


> wireless mouse dnt have good long life.. i would suggest you to go for Wired one



Wireless Keyboard/mouse technologies have come a long way brothers. Those aren't an issue now.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2011)

I would prefer a Wireless Keyboard at any time, since in a wireless mouse, tracking the mouse pointer with eyes from a distance would just be a PITA. And since I prefer keyboard shortcuts and hotkeys more.
And as sriharsha_madineni explained, combo would be a wise choice.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 22, 2011)

2.4 ghz of wireless keyboard is fyn with wifi ??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 22, 2011)

> Wireless Keyboard/mouse technologies have come a long way brothers. Those aren't an issue now.



nothing like this.. i have used 2 logitech wireless mouse.. none of them last more than a year.. 

better spend money on a much better quality wired mouse


----------

